# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Нужна конфигурация для "продажи колбасы"

## GUEVARA80

Приветствую, решил заняться колбасным делом. Сам изготовлять, покупать мясо, оболочки и тд. Хочу вести учет, но не по примеру дистрибьютерской компании, мол пришло 10 палок, и продал их и заработал, а именно купил мясо, соль, специи, а продал уже палку колбасы (готовый товар). Какую платформу и конфигурацию посоветуете? Ранее работал с 7.7, но там именно конфигурация под дистрибьюторство заточена была... 
В общем что хочется:
Не замороченную конфигурацию, для ЧПшника с малым оборотом, чтоб можно было просчитать правильно прибыль и убыль

----------


## GTA33

конфигурация 1С УправлениеНашейФирмой или ... ручками в екселе

----------


## GUEVARA80

> конфигурация 1С УправлениеНашейФирмой или ... ручками в екселе


а можете сказать каким документом лучше пользоваться в 1с, сейчас наиболее привлекательный "комплектация", вроде бы должен подходить под мои нужды

----------


## Online_Z

> а можете сказать каким документом лучше пользоваться в 1с, сейчас наиболее привлекательный "комплектация", вроде бы должен подходить под мои нужды


Не, комплектация  - это другая история.
Если есть производство, то используйте спецификации - это прямо закладка "Спецификации" в шапке самой карточки номенклатуры вашего изделия. 



Потом используте документы "Заказ на производство", на основании которого делаете выпуск продуктции (документ "Производство").

----------

GTA33 (30.05.2022), GUEVARA80 (30.05.2022)

----------


## SamuelDut

Фото https://babatop.xyz девах

----------


## SamuelDut

Фото https://babatop.xyz госпожей

----------

